# Lake Erie Walleye Trail 2011 Schedule



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

2011 LEWT Tournament Schedule 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*2011 LEWT Schedule*
The Western Basin Sportfishing Association(WBSA) announced the Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) Crown Battery, Starcraft Marine 2011 tournament schedule today. 

The LEWT field size has grown every year and we were happy to average a full field for each of the 2010 events and expect more growth in 2011 commented WBSA President Marc Hudson. He continued It would not surprise us to have a complete sell out in 2011 for all of our events. We thank the anglers that have supported us and helped to grow this into what it has become. Without them we would not be the highest drawing Ohio walleye circuit.

The 2011 LEWT schedule is:

Oak Harbor  Fenwick Marina  April 2nd (Blow date April 3rd)
Lakeside  Lakevue Marina  April 30th (Blow date May 1st)
Sandusky  Sandusky City Ramp  May 14th (Blow date May 15th)
Huron  Huron City Ramp  June 4th (Blow date June 5th)

The WBSA is a Social based Club for fishermen and women that fish in the Western & Central Basin of Lake Erie and its tributaries. Membership is open to all fisher people no matter what their location. Our goal is to present information in a manner that will help sustain and improve fishing in one of the greatest inland sport fisheries in the world. Scientific information, fishing techniques, locations and presentations will be presented at our monthly meetings by expert and knowledgeable speakers and tournament anglers in our group. These anglers are very open with techniques and methods and will help any member that is trying to learn new methods. 

For more information about the LEWT you can visit www.wbsa.us Listed below are the 2010 LEWT sponsors: Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery, Medina Plating, Tom Sharpnack Chevrolet, Buick and Pontiac in Willard, South Shore Marine, Reef Runner Lures, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vics Sports Center, Sharpnack Ford, Happy Hooker, Erie Outfitters, Zink Calls, Jet Express, Ole Pete's Tackle, Yant Beef Jerky, Navionics, Fishhuron.com, Cyclops Lures, Bad Boys Tackle, Rednek Outfitters, Michigan Stinger Spoons, Jims Taxidermy, Cisco Fishing Systems, LPG Fishing Systems and Balboa Fish Cleaning in Port Clinton.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Come on spring!


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

Early Bird entrys for the LEWT will begin on Jan 17 for 2 weeks and single entries will begin on Feb 1st. Look for more details after the first of the year.

We will also have an announcement about the likely 2011 Gator Pro/Am at that time.


----------

